# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الدر المنظم  للسيوطي رحمه الله

## عادل الغرياني

*الدر المنظم في اسم الله الأعظم*


*تأليف خاتمة المحققين*
*الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي تغمده الله بالرحمة.*

*اعتنى به*
*عادل الغرياني*









*مقدمة*
الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه ويكافئ مزيده، والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين .
*وبعد*
فهذه رسالة لخاتمة الحفاظ الجلال السيوطي رحمه الله تناول فيها الأقوال التي قيلت في اسم الله الأعظم ، فلخص وأجاد رحمه الله .
واسم الله الأعظم منتهى أمل كل عابد وزاهد وعالم ، ولكن هذا الاسم اختلفوا فيه فمنهم من عين ومنهم من عمم ، 
*قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله* *:*
*واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في تعيين اسم الله الأعظم على أربعة عشر قولاً ، ساقها الحافظ في " الفتح " ، وذكر لكل قول دليله ، وأكثرها أدلتها من الأحاديث ، وبعضها مجرد رأي لا يلتفت إليه ، مثل القول الثاني عشر ؛ فإن دليله : أن فلاناً سأل الله أن يعلِّمه الاسم الأعظم ، فرأى في النوم ؛ هو الله ، الله ، الله ، الذي لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم*
*وتلك الأحاديث منها الصحيح ، ولكنه ليس صريح الدلالة ، ومنها الموقوف كهذا ، ومنها الصريح الدلالة ؛* 
*أقوال ابن حجر* في فتح الباري "11/224  وهي :
1. هو ! 2. الله 3. الله الرحمن الرحيم 4. الرحمن الرحيم الحي القيوم 5. الحي القيوم 6. الحنان المنان بديع السماوات والأرض ذو الجلال والاكرام الحي القيوم 7. بديع السماوات والأرض ذو الجلال والاكرام 8. ذو الجلال والإكرام 9. الله لا إله إلا هو الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد 10. رب رب 11. دعوة ذي النون في بطن الحوت " لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين " 12. هو الله الله الله الذي لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم 13. هو مخفي في الأسماء الحسنى 14. كلمة التوحيد " لا إله إلا الله " .



*المهم في أن الإنسان يستشعر عظمة ربه ، عندها يجاب له فالخشوع والخضوع عامل أساسي في استجابة الدعاء ، وعندما ترى القبوريين يذهبون للأولياء أو الوثنيين فيستجاب لهم إنما العلة في إظهار فقرهم وإسبال دمعهم وصدقهم في الدعاء ،وهم يظنون – الواهمون – أن الولي أو الصنم هو من أجاب ، ولكن هو الافتقار لله تعالى* 
*يقول الشيخ النابلسي حفظه الله :*
 بعض العلماء يقول: الله سبحانه وتعالى كلٌ لا يتجزأ ولا يتبعض, فالاسم الذي يدل عليه كله إذن اسم الله الأعظم ليس في الكلمات بل في حالة الداعي, أي إذا شعرت أنه لا إله إلا الله بأي اسم ناديته فهذا الاسم هو اسم الله الأعظم. ولو أن المرء يعتمد على زيد من الناس وثقته بماله وقوته وله علاقات مع بعض الأشخاص واثق من مكانته، فإذا دعا الله عز وجل باسم الله الأعظم وقال: يا الله, يا رحمن, يا رحيم برحمتك أستغيث, هو لم ينادِ ربه باسمه الأعظم, لا ينادي المنادي ربه باسمه الأعظم إلا إذا كان الله عند المنادي هو أعظم كل شيء هذا المعنى أعمق, فالقضية ليست في الكلمات، القضية أنه إذا كان مشركاً بالله عز وجل وله اتكال على غير الله وله اعتماد على ما سِواه, فإنه لن يستطيع أن يناديه باسمه الأعظم مادام مشركاً به, أما إذا أخلص لله العبادة وأخلص له بالتوكل وأقبل عليه فبأي اسم يناديه فهذا الاسم هو اسم الله الأعظم لأنه رأى في قلبه أن الله أعظم من كل شيء.

*أفادنا الله وإياكم وجعلنا ممن يدعوه فيستجيب  لهم ، اللهم أخلص وايانا وأقوالنا وأفعالنا حتى نكون من أهلك وخاصتك ، رقق قلوبنا اجعلنا نخشاك كأننا نراك ، وأسل من ذكرك أعيننا ، فنكون في الآخرة من المعصومين من الحر والقر ، آمين.*
*وصل اللهم على محمد وآخر دعوانا الحمد لله رب العالمين* 
*عادل الغرياني* 










الدر المنظم في اسم الله الأعظم 
تأليف خاتمة المحققين الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي تغمده الله بالرحمة.






















                                  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد المخصوص بالشفاعة العظمى.
وبعد 
لما سئلت عن الاسم الأعظم ،وما ورد فيه فأردت أن أتتبع ما ورد فيه من الأحاديث والآثار والأقوال ، فأقول في الاسم الأعظم أقوال: 

*القول الأول* :
 لا وجود له ، بمعنى أن أسماء الله تعالى كلها عظيمة لا يجوز تفضيل بعضها على بعض ، وذهب إلى ذلك قوم منهم: أبو جعفر الطبري،وأبو الحسن الأشعري وأبو حاتم وابن حبان ،والقاضي أبوبكر الباقلاني ، ونحوه  قول مالك وغيره، ويجوز تفضيل بعض القرآن  على بعض ،وحمل هؤلاء ما ورد في الاسم الاعظم على أن المراد به التعظيم  ، وعبارة الطبري اختلفت الآثار في تعيين الاسم الأعظم .
والذي عندي أن الأقوال كلها صحيحة إذا لم يرد فيها خبر عنها أن الاسم الأعظم ولا شيء أعظم منه، فكأنه يقول اسم من أسمائه العظيم ، ويجوز وصفه بكونه أعظم ، فيرجع إلى معنى عظيم ، وقال ابن حبان : الاعظمية الواردة في الأخبار المراد بها مزيد ثواب الداعي بذلك كما أطلق ذلك في القرآن ، والمراد به ثواب القاري . 
*القول الثاني :*
إنه مما استأثر الله بعلمه ولم يطلع عليه أحد  من خلقه جماعات  فما كان ذلك في ليلة القدر في ساعة الإجابة وفي الصلاة الوسطى .
*القول الثالث* :
إنه *" هو*" 
نقله الإمام فخر الدين عن بعض أهل الكشف ، واحتج بأن من أراد أن يعبر عن كلام معظم تحضرته لم يقل أنت تجلت كذا أو إنما يقول تأدبا معه . 
*القول الرابع:* 
الله ([1])
لأنه الله لم يطلق على غيره ،ولأنه الأصل في الأسماء الحسنى ،ومن ثم أضيفت إليه ، 
قال ابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره : حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن عطية ، عن أبي رجاء ، حدثني رجل عن جابر بن زيد أنه قال : " الاسم الأعظم هو الله ألم تسمع أنه يقول هو الله الذي لاإله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم "([2])
وقال ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الدعاء : حدثنا إسحاق بن إسماعيل عن سفيان بن عيينة عن مسعر قال الشعبي : اسم الله الأعظم يا الله . 

*القول الخامس** :*
*الله الرحمن الرحيم* ، 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر يرجحه في شرح البخاري: 
*وَلَعَلَّ مُسْتَنَده مَا أَخْرَجَهُ اِبْن مَاجَهْ عَنْ عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا " سَأَلَتْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُعَلِّمهَا الِاسْم الْأَعْظَم فَلَمْ يَفْعَل ، فَصَلَّتْ وَدَعَتْ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَدْعُوك اللَّه وَأَدْعُوك الرَّحْمَن وَأَدْعُوك الرَّحِيم وَأَدْعُوك بِأَسْمَائِك الْحُسْنَى كُلّهَا مَا عَلِمْت مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَم " الْحَدِيث وَفِيهِ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهَا " إِنَّهُ لَفِي الْأَسْمَاء الَّتِي دَعَوْت بِهَا " . قُلْت : وَسَنَده ضَعِيف وَفِي الِاسْتِدْلَال بِهِ نَظَر لَا يَخْفَى .*.انتهى([3])
*قلت : أقرب منه في الاستدلال ما أخرجه الحاكم  في المستدرك وصححه عن ابن عباس أن عثمان بن عفان سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فقال : " هو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى وما بينه وبين اسم الله الأكبر إلا كما بين سواد العين وبياضها من القرب." ([4])*
* وفي مسند الفردوس للديلمي من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعا : " اسم الله الأعظم في ست آيات في آخر سورة الحشر ([5]).*
*القول السادس :* 
*الرحمن الرحيم وفاتحة سورة آل عمران (( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ))* 
*القول السابع :*
*الحي القيوم .* 
*لحديث ابن ماجه والحاكم عن أبي أمامة يرفعه : " الاسم الأعظم في ثلاث سور : سورة البقرة وآل عمران وطه "([6])*
*قال العالم الداراني عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه: التسمية فيما عرفت أنه الحي القيوم ، وقواه الفخر الرازي ،واحتج بأنهما يدلان على صيغة العظمة بالربوبية ما لايدل على ذلك غيرهما . ([7])*
*القول الثامن :*
*الحنان المنان بديع السموات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام .. الحديث.*
*أحمد والحاكم وابن حبان  وأبي داود عن أنس أنه كان مع رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان جالسا ورجل يصلي ثم دعا : " اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت  المنان بديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا حي يا قيوم " فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لقد دعا  الله باسمه الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى . ([8])*
*القول التاسع :*
*بديع السموات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام* 
*القول العاشر:*
* ذو الجلال والإكرام :*
* لحديث الترمذي عند معاذ سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يقول : يا ذا الجلال والإكرام فقال : قد استجيب لك فاسأل" . ([9])*
*وأخرج ابن دحية في سورة النمل عن مجاهد قال : الاسم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب يا ذا الجلال والإكرام*([10])* ،* 
*واحتج به الفخر الرازي بأنه يشمل جميع الصفات المعتبرة في الألوهية ؛ لأن في الجلال إشارة إلى جميع الصفات . ([11])*
* القول الحادي عشر :*
*الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد " لحديث أبي داود والترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم عن بريدة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلا يقول : " اللهم إني أسألك بأني أشهدك بأنك أنت الله الذي لاإله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد " فقال : " لقد سألت الله بالاسم الذي إذا سئل به أعطى وإذا دعي به أجاب وفي ....عند أبي داود لقد سأل الله باسمه الأعظم ([12])، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر : وهو أرجح من حيث السند من جميع ما ورد في ذلك . ([13])* 
*الثاني عشر :*
*رب رب*
*أخرج الحاكم من حديث أبي الدرداء وابن عباس : " اسم الله الأكبر رب رب"([14])* 
*وأخرج ابن أبي الدنيا عن عائشة مرفوعا وموقوفا : " إذا قال العبد يا رب يا رب قال الله تعالى لبيك عبدي سل تعط ." ([15])*
*الثالث عشر :*
*ولم أر من ذكره (( مالك الملك ))*
*أخرج الطبراني في الكبير بسنده : مالك الملك إلى قوله وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب . ([16])*
*الرابع عشر :*
*دعوة ذي النون* 
*لحديث النسائي والحاكم عن فضالة بن عبيد يرفعه :" دعوة ذي النون في  بطن الحوت  : لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لم يدع بها رجل مسلم إلا استجاب له "([17])*
*وأخرج ابن جرير من حديث سعد مرفوعا:" اسم الله الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى دعوة يونس بن متى " ([18])*
*وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن كثير بن سعيد قال : سألنا الحسن عن اسم الله الأعظم فقال أما ذا القرآن قول ذي النون وذكر الآية  ([19]) * 
*الخامس عشر* 
*كلمة التوحيد : نقله عياض ([20]).*
*السادس عشر*
*نقله الفخر الرازي عن زين العابدين أنه سأل الله أن يعلمه الاسم الأعظم فرأى في النوم " هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم "([21])*
*السابع عشر* 
*هو مخفي في الأسماء الحسنى ويؤيده حديث عائشة المتقدم كما دعت ببعض الأسماء بالأسماء الحسنى التي دعوت بها* 
*الثامن عشر* 
*إن كل اسم من أسمائه تعالى إذا دعى العبد ربه مستغرقا لا يكون في فكره حينئذ غير الله تعالى فإن من تأتى ذلك استجيب له . قاله جعفر الصادق والجنيد وغيرهما ([22]).*
*وأخرج أبو نعيم في الحلية عن أبي يزيد البسطامي أنه سأل رجل عن الاسم الأعظم فقال : ليس له حد محدود وإنما هو فراغ قلبك لوحدانيته فارفع إلى أي اسم شئت فإنك تصير به من المشرق والمغرب ([23]).*
*وأخرج أبو سليمان الداراني قال : سألت بعض المشايخ عن الاسم الأعظم فقال : تعرف قلبك قلت : نعم، إذا أقبل ورق فاسأل الله حاجتك فذاك اسم الله الأعظم* 
*وأخرج أبو الربيع عن بعض المشايخ أن رجلا قال له علمني الاسم الاعظم فقال له : اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أطع الله يعطك*

*التاسع عشر* 
*أنه اللهم* 
*حكاه الزركشي في شرح جمع الجوامع " واستدل لذلك أن الله تعالى دال على الذات والميم دالة على الصفات التسعة والتسعين ذكره ابن ظفر ولهذا قال الحسن البصري : اللهم مجمع الدعاء ،وقال النضر بن شميل : من قال اللهم فقد دعا بجميع أسمائه ([24]).*
*القول العشرون :*
*قال عبد الله بن مسعود : (( الم )) اسم من أسماء الله الأعظم ([25]).*
*وأخرجا من طريق علي بن أبي طالب عن ابن عباس قال : قسم أقسم الله به وهو من أسماء الله تعالى ([26])     ........*
*تم الكتاب بحمد الله وعونه وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم  . آمين* 


([1]) اختاره الشعبي انظر ابن أبيالدنيا في الدعاء ، واختاره أبو حنيفة والطحاوي في مشكله . 
*ذكر الشيخ المنجد حفظه الله ردا على سؤال في موقع الإسلام س، ج أقوال الأئمة :*
*قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله** - :*
*اسم " الله " دالٌّ على جميع الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا بالدلالات الثلاث** ... ."* *مدارج السالكين " ( 1 / 32)*
*والدلالات الثلاث هي : المطابقة والتضمن واللزوم** .*
*2.* *- وقال ابن أمير حاج الحنفي – رحمه الله** - :*
*عن محمد بن الحسن قال : سمعتُ أبا حنيفة رحمه الله يقول : اسم الله الأعظم هو " الله " , وبه قال الطحاوي وكثير من العلماء , وأكثر العارفين** .*
*وفي " التقرير والتحبير " ( 1 / 5** (*
*3.* *- وقال أبو البقاء الفتوحي الحنبلي – رحمه الله** - :*
*فائدتان** :*
*الأولى : أن اسم " الله " علم للذات , ومختص به , فيعم جميع أسمائه الحسنى** .*
*الثانية : أنه اسم الله الأعظم عند أكثر أهل العلم الذي هو متصف بجميع المحامد** .*
*"* *شرح الكوكب المنير " ( ص 4**( .*
*4.* *- وقال الشربيني الشافعي – رحمه الله** - :*
*وعند المحققين أنه اسم الله الأعظم ، وقد ذكر في القرآن العزيز في ألفين وثلثمائة وستين موضعاً** .*
*"* *مغني المحتاج إلى معرفة ألفاظ المنهاج " ( 1 / 88 ، 89** (*
*5.* *- وقال الشيخ عمر الأشقر – رحمه الله** - :*
*والذي يظهر من المقارنة بين النصوص التي ورد فيها اسم الله الأعظم أنّه : ( الله ) ، فهذا الاسم هو الاسم الوحيد الذي يوجد في جميع النصوص التي قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إنّ اسم الله الأعظم ورد فيها** .*
*ومما يُرجِّح أن ( الله ) هو الاسم الأعظم أنه تكرر في القرآن الكريم ( 2697 ) سبعاً وتسعين وستمائة وألفين - حسب إحصاء المعجم المفهرس - وورد بلفظ ( اللهم ) خمس مرات ، في حين أنّ اسماً آخر مما يختص بالله تعالى وهو ( الرحمن ) لم يرد ذكره إلا سبعاً وخمسين مرة ، ويرجحه أيضاً : ما تضمنه هذا الاسم من المعاني العظيمة الكثيرة** .*
*"* *العقيدة في الله " ( ص 213)*
*6- جمع الشيخ النابلسي حفظه الله نذكرها باختصار:*
 الحجة الأول: أن هذا الاسم ما أُطلق على غير الله فإن العرب كانوا يسمون الأوثان آلهة إلا هذا الاسم فإنهم ما كانوا يطلقونه على غير الله سبحانه وتعالى
 الحجة الثانية: وهي أن كلمة الله هي اسم الله الأعظم وهذا الاسم هو الأصل في أسماء الله سبحانه وتعالى وسائر الأسماء " الرحمن, الرحيم, الملك, القدوس, السلام, المؤمن, المهيمن, العزيز, الجبار " وجميع الأسماء مضافة إليه 
الحجة الثالثة:قدسية الاسم بأن كلمة الله هي اسم الله الأعظم قوله تعالى:
*﴿ وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ قَالُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُوراً وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيراً وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلَا آَبَاؤُكُمْ قُلِ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ يَلْعَبُونَ ﴾*
( سورة الأنعام الآية: 91)
  الحجة الرابعة: أن الأصح عند أكثر العلماء أن كنه هذا الاسم لا سبيل للعقل إلى معرفة كيفية اشتقاقه, وثبت أن كنه الحق سبحانه وتعالى لا سبيل للعقل إلى معرفته, أي أن ذات الله لا يستطيع أحد أن يعرفها وأن يعرف كنها, والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول:
" تفكروا في خلق الله ولاتفكروا في ذاته فتهلكوا ", إذن هذا هو الاسم الأعظم الذي يأخذ خصائص الذات الإلهية
الحجة الخامسة: أن أول آية في القرآن الكريم هي قوله تعالى: " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " على قول بعض العلماء، وعلى قول الباقين هي قوله تعالى: " الحمد لله رب العالمين " وهذا الاسم الأعظم مذكور في هاتين الآيتين اللتين تعدان أول آيتين في كتاب الله.
 الحجة السادسة: كما أنه أول الأسماء المذكورة في القرآن الكريم, فذلك هو آخر الأسماء المذكورة في القرآن الكريم:
*﴿ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ * مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ ﴾*
 الحجة السابعة: أن لفظ الإله على قول كثير من العلماء مشتق من العبادة على ما سيأتي بيانه، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك وجب أن يكون هذا الاسم أعظم الأسماء لأن العبادة غاية التواضع والخضوع, وذلك لا يحسن إلا إذا كان المعبود في غاية الجلالة والعظمة، وجّه بعض العلماء على أنَّ هذا الاسم مشتق من العبادة والذي يستحق العبادة وتمام الخضوع لاشك أنه في غاية الكمالات كلها، إذن كأن اسم الله جل وعلا جمع كل المحامد، وجمع كل الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العظمى, هذا من قبيل الحديث على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى اسم الله الأعظم.


([2])  تفسير ابن أبي حاتم - (ج 2 / ص 400)(3167)، (ج 4 / ص 278)(5769)، 

([3])  فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 18 / ص 215)

([4])  قال الحاكم في المستدرك على الصحيحين (ج 5 / ص 90)« هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، ولم يخرجاه »

([5])  قال  الألباني ( ضعيف ) انظر حديث رقم : 853 في ضعيف الجامع

([6])رواه ابن ماجه ( 3856 ) وقال *الألباني ( صحيح ) انظر حديث رقم : 979 في صحيح الجامع .*

([7])  تفسير الرازي - (ج 3 / ص 444)
ورجح هذا القول النووي رحمه الله ، واختاره ابن تيمية رحمه الله وكان ملازما لذكره حتى أنه كان يوصي بتكراره 40 مرة بين سنة الفجر وإقامة الصلاة ، ويقول من أدمن ياحي يا قوم أحي الله قلبه ، ،وابن القيم رحمه الله قال في الزاد : *وفي تأثير قوله‏:‏ يا حي يا قيوم، برحمتك أستغيث في دفع هذا الداء مناسبة بديعة، فإن صفة الحياة متضمنة لجميع صفات الكمال، مستلزمة لها، وصفة القيومية متضمنة لجميع صفات الأفعال، ولهذا كان اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب، وإذا سئل به أعطى‏:‏ هو اسم الحي القيوم، والحياة التامة تضاد جميع الأسقام والآلام، ولهذا لما كملت حياة أهل الجنة لم يلحقهم هم ولا غم ولا حزن ولا شيء من الآفات‏.‏ ونقصان الحياة تضر بالأفعال، وتنافي القيومة، فكمال القيومية لكمال الحياة، فالحي المطلق التام الحياة لا تفوته صفة الكمال البتة، والقيوم لا يتعذر عليه فعل ممكن البتة، فالتوسل بصفة الحياة القيومية له تأثير في إزالة ما يضاد الحياة، ويضر بالأفعال‏.‏*
*ونظير هذا توسل النبي ـ ـ إلى ربه بربوبيته لجبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل أن يهديه لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه، فإن حياة القلب بالهداية، وقد وكل الله سبحانه هؤلاء الأملاك الثلاثة بالحياة، فجبريل موكل بالوحي الذي هو حياة القلوب، وميكائيل بالقطر الذي هو حياة الأبدان والحيوان، وإسرافيل بالنفخ في الصور الذي هو سبب حياة العالم وعود الأرواح إلى أجسادها، فالتوسل إليه سبحانه بربوبية هذه الأرواح العظيمة الموكلة بالحياة، له تأثير في حصول المطلوب‏.‏*
*والمقصود‏:‏ أن لاسم الحي القيوم تأثيرًا خاصًا في إجابة الدعوات، وكشف الكربات،* وابن العثيمين رحمه الله ، وفي شرح الطحاوية *للشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي حفظه اللهأخبر بأن** مدار الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى كلها اسمي الحي والقيوم*


([8])رواه الترمذي ( 3544 ) وأبو داود ( 1495 ) والنسائي ( 1300 ) وابن ماجه ( 3858 ) ، وصححه الألباني في " صحيح أبي داود " .

([9])  الترمذي (3450)  وحسنه ، قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة والموضوعة " 7 /425 :/ ضعيف/أخرجه البخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (725)
وهذا الرأي اختاره مجاهد رحمه الله انظر " تفسير الطبري " سورة النمل 40 

([10])  تفسير الطبري (ج 19 / ص 466)

([11])  تفسير الرازي  (ج 1 / ص 103)


([12]) رواه الترمذي ( 3475 ) وأبو داود ( 1493 ) وابن ماجه ( 3857 ) ، وصححه الألباني في " صحيح أبي داود " .

([13])  " فتح الباري " ( 11 / 225 ) .

([14])  المستدرك على الصحيحين (ج 4 / ص 407) ، قال الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب - (ج 1 / ص 256)(1025): ( ضعيف موقوف )

([15]) قال المناوي في فيض القدير - (ج 1 / ص 526)
: ضعيف ، لأن فيه يعقوب الزهري لا يعرف عن الحكم الأموي مضعف : لكن يقويه خبر البزاز : إذا قال العبد يا رب يا رب - أربعا - قال الله : لبيك عبدي ، سل تعط.قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد - (ج 10 / ص 159)
رواه البزار وفيه الحكم بن سعيد الاموى وهو ضعيف.قال الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب - (ج 1 / ص 256)( 1024) وضعيف الجامع : ( ضعيف جدا )

([16])  عن ابن عباس أخرجه (ج 10 / ص 315)
12621 ، قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد - (ج 10 / ص 156)
فيه جسر بن فرقد وهو ضعيف.، تفسير ابن أبي حاتم - (ج 12 / ص 193)

([17])  وأخرجه الترمذي 2785
ورواه الحاكم بلفظ (الا اخبركم بشيء اذا نزل برجل منكم كرب او بلاء من امر الدنيا دعا ربه ففرج عنه"دعاء ذي النون :لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين صحيح الجامع 2602

([18]) انظر تفسير الطبري

([19])  تفسير ابن أبي حاتم - (ج 9 / ص 343)
 (14579)

([20])  فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 18 / ص 215) لو لاحظت دعاء الاستغفار الذي من قاله غفر له ولو فر من الزحف ، لوجدت كلمة التوحيد واسم الله الحي القيوم ، وكفارة المجلس فيه كلمة التوحيد، دعاء الصحابي الذي فيه اسم الله الأحد الصمد ، وغيرها 


([21]) تفسير الفخر الرازي " مفاتح الغيب "

([22])فتح الباري لابن حجر - (ج 18 / ص 215)

([23])  حلية الأولياء - (ج 4 / ص 263)

([24]) ذكره تفسيره البحر المحيط ، وابن عطية في تفسيره المحررالوجيز، 


([25])ذكره الطبري وابن أبي حاتم وابن كثير عنهما

([26])ذكره الطبري وابن أبي حاتم وابن كثير عنهما

----------

